# residence card requirements for portugal



## ali butt (Jul 16, 2014)

hello everyone
i have been living in lisbon for the last 4 months and i was told that if i get registered with social securities and pay 6 monhs tax after getting employment , i can get the residence card after 6 months.
so i came here in portugal and constituted a company here in lisbon started work and paid the tax. now i came to know that the law for such situation that i am a partner in a company is different and it will take more time than usual to get the residency card.
so my question is that anyone knows about such situation.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as I'm aware the only way to bypass normal Residency requirements is the Golden Residence scheme http://www.sef.pt/documentos/56/ARIEN2.pdf but that requires a major investment, registration and proof of investment within 90 days of entry, 5 years continuous investment to be possibly entitled for Residency or the Non Habitual Residence scheme
http://www.pwc.pt/pt/fiscalidade/imagens/pwc_europe_best_kept_secret.pdf

Again as far as I know if your intention was to enter Portugal you should have gained employment and a Work Visa or applied for Residency prior to arriving as the Schengen Visa does not cover what you've done especially if you've not extended it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Has the investment level/requirement gone up on the Golden Visa?

I see now the requirement is to invest €1M but I thought it used to be a lot less than that....... p'raps I was wrong!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Property is less at only +1/2 a million euros


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

But as I read it, you can't get the visa if you just invest €500k and buy a property...... you have to invest a further €500k in a business as well or am I reading that wrongly?


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

travelling-man said:


> But as I read it, you can't get the visa if you just invest €500k and buy a property...... you have to invest a further €500k in a business as well or am I reading that wrongly?


This is not what is written in the legislation. According to the law, an investment of €500k in property suffices. If you wish for a copy of the legislation (already translated into English) send me a PM


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Tony..... PM sent. 

I've got several Saffer friends that might be interested...... although the kak exchange rate won't do them any favours.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks Tony..... PM sent.
> 
> I've got several Saffer friends that might be interested...... although the kak exchange rate won't do them any favours.


ooops. that should have said email sent. Sorry about that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's either or, or both but note Residency is implied not gaurnteed


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

C/M

Does that mean they have to invest the money and only afterwards discover if they'll be granted the golden visa?

Sounds more like an African way of doing business than a European one! LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a providing they meet criteria as laid down whether they get Resident Permit renewed or not, so they need to be fully aware and not miss any important details.
As it doesn't say then I presume like us they can apply for a Permanent Residence Card after the 5 year of legal Residence is completed but I don't believe that this Resident Card would alter any requirements for entering say UK 

"1-Residence permit shall be granted for performing investment activities to third State citizens who, cumulatively:

a) Fulfill the general conditions laid down by Article 77, with the exception of subparagraph a), paragraph 1;

b) Hold a valid Schengen visa;

c) Legalize their permanence in Portugal within 90 days of their first entry into national territory;

d) Fulfill the conditions laid down by subparagraph d), paragraph 3.

2-Residence permit shall be renewed for a period of two years pursuant to this Act, provided the requirements laid down in sub-paragraph d), Article 3 remain valid.

3- The conditions for applying the special framework pursuant to this Article, specifically with regards minimum quantitative requirements, minimum periods of permanence, and means of evidence, shall be laid down by Order of the members of the government in charge of Foreign Affairs and Internal Affairs."
http://www.sef.pt/documentos/35/11820-A-2012.pdf
http://www.sef.pt/documentos/35/11820-A-2012.pdf


----------



## ali butt (Jul 16, 2014)

exactly i should have done that but its not the case as in the company my name was legally put and all the fees were paid accordingly so i got the impression that i am working here legally but afterwards things unveiled and now i am different situation...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes your here illegally so now you must hope that the authorities might allow you to stay and grant a Residence Visa or a work Visa but that has to be sponsored by an employer who can't be you.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

To the OP: You didn't mention whom you've already consulted for advice/assistance, but you might try the Immigrant Association at Rua da Madalena 8.


----------



## CabanasAlves (Nov 18, 2014)

If you want an advise I can receive you in my office at Avenida Marques de Tomar n.º 44 3º floor in Lisbon. I am a lawyer.


----------

